# Aging fresh venison before curing



## Omnivore (Oct 20, 2019)

A friend of our harvested a buck today and my husband went over to observe the cleaning process since we are new to hunting. His friend gave him a tenderloin, some back strap, and a couple roasts cut from the hind leg. I'm interested in curing the roasts for some sort of pastrami. From what I've gathered, all freshly harvested meat is better with even a little bit of aging, but should I make sure to age the roasts if they are going to be curing for about a week? I know there are some avid hunters on this forum and would appreciate any advice!


----------



## doubles shooter (Oct 20, 2019)

I don't worry about aging venison that is going to be cured for ham or used for sausage, etc. I will hang my deer up to 10 days if conditions allow for all other eating. Go ahead and cure away and enjoy.


----------



## Omnivore (Oct 20, 2019)

doubles shooter said:


> I don't worry about aging venison that is going to be cured for ham or used for sausage, etc. I will hang my deer up to 10 days if conditions allow for all other eating. Go ahead and cure away and enjoy.


Awesome. Thank you!!!


----------



## tallbm (Oct 24, 2019)

Omnivore said:


> A friend of our harvested a buck today and my husband went over to observe the cleaning process since we are new to hunting. His friend gave him a tenderloin, some back strap, and a couple roasts cut from the hind leg. I'm interested in curing the roasts for some sort of pastrami. From what I've gathered, all freshly harvested meat is better with even a little bit of aging, but should I make sure to age the roasts if they are going to be curing for about a week? I know there are some avid hunters on this forum and would appreciate any advice!



Nice score!

In TX we don't really have the luxury of aging unless we have walk in coolers... which most dont.  We don't get cold enough to just leave the animal hanging so we would be forced to refrigerate to age.

Due to this little fact the deer here generally get aged however long they sit in hunting coolers, ice chest/coolers, and refrigerators until the meat processing job is done.  When dressed, skinned, cooled, and processed properly the meat is fantastic without much aging.  Does and younger deer taste better than bucks. 
I just finished processing 9 deer.  Three a day shot from last Thursday - last Sat.  So the deer meat aged between 5-7 days total before finally resting in my freezer today.

One key thing I learned about processing a deer.  If you find any tissue/meat that you would not throw into a skillet and eat as it is, then that tissue/meat should be removed for all grind and steak that you intend to make out of it. 
For long cooking and braised type cuts that tissue/meat won't matter.
It's a simple rule but oddly enough one that very few seem to be aware of.

So as you are processing your cuts down take all of this info in and have fun making your own meat!
I'm about to post on my processing job here shortly so feel free to pop in and ask any questions you may have :)


----------



## daveomak (Oct 26, 2019)

Tall BM, morning...  Here's a thread you might like....

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/aging-harvested-meats.291850/

..


----------



## tallbm (Oct 26, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Tall BM, morning...  Here's a thread you might like....
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/aging-harvested-meats.291850/
> 
> ..



Thanks Dave, I'll check it out for sure! :D


----------

